# Funny stuff that doesn't deserve it's own thread



## chromaticdeath (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, this is a thread on another forum i'm on which seems to be a real hit, basically anything funny you want to share, be it video's, pictures whatever, post it up here for a good laugh.

Here's a video that killed me when i first saw it.....


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thought this was funny.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 28, 2012)

^  Where's the phone number for that place?


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 28, 2012)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 28, 2012)

*cough*

Apostrophe Abuse - Links and visuals illustrating an orthographic pet peeve.


----------



## Genome (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## benduncan (Nov 29, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> An oldie but a goodie




0:57

richard dawkins illegitimate ussr lovechild?


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2012)

Someone posted this a few weeks ago...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 29, 2012)

This.

This has just made the internet.

The Best Thing Ever


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKAC69mGJYw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh1ghJDHpgU


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually, maybe this one did deserve its own thread.
Too late.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> This.
> 
> This has just made the internet.
> 
> The Best Thing Ever


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)

^ That shit is just disturbing


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 29, 2012)

My kind of thread. Why the hell are my youtube links not embedding all of the sudden.


An all time classic. The music stops after the first couple minutes. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_pV0H5ieiw

"Cut that bitch off! Next caller." "I can't see none of you publishing peace!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H-X1RhltRs








I want the gold!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nda_OSWeyn8






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpuDwFpK_KY






It's dat whooo whoooooo. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeFI9aPZvKI


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKAC69mGJYw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh1ghJDHpgU


Holy shit I forgot how funny Jim Carrey is. 

My contribution:
Instant CSI


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 30, 2012)

*The Hokey Pokey
Shakespeare style!*​


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HIIGsOr5TBs


----------



## wrongnote85 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cyntex said:


>




holy shit, is that gothic king cobra on the right with the gas mask?1?!!?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 30, 2012)

Another classic


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 30, 2012)

I fucking love this cat.


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 30, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


>


You need to read more Homestuck


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

BEST 9 seconds you will ever watch


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 1, 2012)

this struck me as funny


----------



## flexkill (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahaha


Bon Jovi can do that to a fella haha.


----------



## darkinners (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^^LMAO Ninja!!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2012)

I know! He's so fucking sly about it.


----------



## tm20 (Dec 2, 2012)

so mean but so funny XD


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 2, 2012)

^


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm done for now. I love to laugh.


----------



## Genome (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Dec 3, 2012)

Genome said:


>



no one wants to keep calm around me for that though...


----------



## benduncan (Dec 3, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Bon Jovi can do that to a fella haha.




reminds me of a local incident. cd release show, it was the guitar players first show with the band i think, he got wasted. 2 or 3 songs in the drummer gets pissed and shoves the guitar player. i was front row, the guitar player fell right in my direction, lol.

The Best Band in The Whole World ) on ROCKTUBE

i could only find it on "rocktube" lol


----------



## leandroab (Dec 3, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> This.
> 
> This has just made the internet.
> 
> The Best Thing Ever




OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 3, 2012)

I can relate to this one


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 4, 2012)

THE END.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 4, 2012)

i dare someone to watch this without laughing



i've seen that video about 20 times and each and every time i'm in tears....



and:


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## RobZero (Dec 4, 2012)

a friend just made this. 
laughed my ass off


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> this struck me as funny




Is.... Is that a wombat?


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 4, 2012)

RobZero said:


> a friend just made this.
> laughed my ass off




Reminds me of this...


----------



## ilyti (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Swyse (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 6, 2012)

I FUCKING CAN'T EVEN THIS IS SO AMAZING


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 6, 2012)

MFB said:


>


 
Nice, my circle of "gym friends" go crazy over this stuff


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2012)

I _NEED_ this shirt.

Three Grumpy Cat Moon T-shirts


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 6, 2012)

Pwn'd


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Nice, my circle of "gym friends" go crazy over this stuff



I wish there was a full, zoomed out shot out of it then it did the traditional four panel zoom in with that one being the last. But alas, there's nothing besides that


----------



## Jakke (Dec 6, 2012)

Korean is now jibberish according to FOX News:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Breakdown (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know why but this image always puts a grin on my face.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 6, 2012)

Breakdown said:


> I don't know why but this image always puts a grin on my face.



This is the greatest thing I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 6, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> This is the greatest thing I've seen in quite a while.



I raise you one crow:


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Breakdown (Dec 6, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> I raise you one crow:


----------



## Jakke (Dec 6, 2012)

Been laughing at this all day:
Look at this Instagram (Nickelback Parody) - CollegeHumor Video

No Youtube unfortunately, the rips that were up had terrible quality


----------



## Adrian-XI (Dec 7, 2012)

Please excuse me if this is a repost, but I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I _NEED_ this shirt.
> 
> Three Grumpy Cat Moon T-shirts



Holy shit my avatar approves!


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Dec 7, 2012)

I've spent hours on this website. Never fails to make me laugh my ass off.

Boohbah Zone


----------



## ilyti (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Breakdown (Dec 8, 2012)

ilyti said:


>


----------



## Nile (Dec 8, 2012)

(Kangaroo)
Just fucking whips it out and starts beating it like it insulted him.


----------



## benduncan (Dec 8, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Korean is now jibberish according to FOX News:






haha, that guys kind of annoying but i saw that segment of bills show with my dad. my commentary was almost exactly what he said, in and different tone and without all the laughs. lol.


----------



## tm20 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do I have a feeling this thread is going to quickly go the way of the .gif thread?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 8, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Why do I have a feeling this thread is going to quickly go the way of the .gif thread?



and why do i get the feeling this thread will then quickly follow the 'sexy women of the interweb' thread and then get deleted like the previous 3 attempts...


i guess we, men, find women hilarious...

hahahah...women


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 8, 2012)

flexkill said:


> *kid gif*


I think what made me laugh most was the fact that I COMPLETELY missed the kid watching this the first time. 

As for the kangaroo: they were itchy man! Gotta scratch!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone else notice that this thread kind of took over the meme thread?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Anyone else notice that this thread kind of took over the meme thread?



Hey, you stole my meme


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 9, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Anyone else notice that this thread kind of took over the meme thread?


 
I guess this thread replaced the meme, jif and any other thread of its kind, it's all here baby


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## J7string (Dec 9, 2012)

We should start celebrating Inderpendance Day.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2012)

This is fairly new but currently a gold mine nonetheless

twitterthecomic.tumblr.com


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> This is fairly new but currently a gold mine nonetheless
> 
> twitterthecomic.tumblr.com
> 
> ...


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't write or illustrate them, they come straight from the original tweet and translated in to comic form. Sue me.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> I don't write or illustrate them, they come straight from the original tweet and translated in to comic form. Sue me.


Hey I'm not criticizing you, just being a grammar nazi and all.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 10, 2012)

^What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually drooled all over my laptop from laughter from the GOAT video! Duh fuck though? Where can I find people like that? They seem real down to earth and chill, just all hangin out, playing some sick tunes, and fondling each others nut sacks.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 11, 2012)

This.... This is so disturbing...


----------



## Genome (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw that on Facebook a while ago. It's pretty much the funniest shit ever.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Dec 11, 2012)

^ An oldie but a goodie. I think I first saw that on Ebaumsworld... 






My new favourite reaction gif


----------



## chromaticdeath (Dec 11, 2012)

Sad but true


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 12, 2012)

Gangnam dream theaterhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJbTyFzqZu0


----------



## Genome (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2012)

So you guys made a Random Pics thread even though you know you're not supposed to, and it's already filled with NSFW shit? 

Good job. Bans incoming.


----------

